# Building color/materials to reduce Mayfly/Fishflies



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Good luck,
I was in Vermillion last night and the mayfly harvest was in full bloom.They were everywhere, sides of buildings, cars, etc. They showed on the news this morning the shopkeepers using leaf blowers to clean their sidewalks of all the dead ones. Looked like they were an inch thick. Whenever you live near the lake, expect a lot of spiderwebs, instantly. And they catch a lot of bugs. One of the things that come with lake living. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

